# Tommy Dreamer, Gone?



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 21, 2009)

Rumors are floating around that Tommy Dreamer, last of the ECW Originals in WWE has asked for his release.  If true, one has to wonder what sparked this move, and if the recent notice of Shane McMahon's leaving is related.


----------



## sfs982000 (Dec 21, 2009)

Well he is getting up there in age and his body has taken more of a beating than most folks.  It would be nice to see him get a backstage job in TNA, they could really use the help there.  Bottom line is it doesn't surprise me, WWE has really bastardized the ECW brand from what it used to be.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 21, 2009)

I think that might be something to do with it.  He's supposedly been pretty frugal with his cash and been sticking it out more so to save up than for buying into Vinces' smackdown clone.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Dec 21, 2009)

I hate that they even call it ECW any more... makes me wanna puke. 

Only thing is... they've already lost Tazz... and now Dreamer... who the heck is going to co-host the ECW classics with Joey Styles on WWE in Demand!!!! 

Thank God for TNA. At least I can still enjoy good 'rasslin. 

Did you see the Kurt Angle - Nigel Mc...I mean Desmond Wolfe match last night?!? Holy.... that was old school, son.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 21, 2009)

> I hate that they even call it ECW any more... makes me wanna puke.


 make that 2 of us

Dreamer may have other plans with another organisation or he may just want to retire and have a real family life


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 22, 2009)

well Tommy was on the show tonight and he lost of course.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Dec 22, 2009)

Jobber of the Century award goes to....

As busted up as he is, he deserves to take it easy. I can't believe he wrestled as long as he did in the real ECW with ruptured discs. He's a tough SOB.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 30, 2009)

Looks like he had his last match on ECW last night.  Didn't watch it, but read they gave him a decent send off.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 30, 2009)

Match and farewell on WWE.com
http://www.wwe.com/content/media/video/vms/ecw/2009/december29-31/13129914


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 30, 2009)

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/43946/ecw-spoilers-dreamers-last-stand.html?p=1



> Dreamer gave a nice speech after, thanking everyone from the original and new ECW. He said in WWE you are supposed to call everyone the WWE Universe but to him they are all his family. He pointed out his wife, the former Beulah McGuillicutty and his daughters in the front row. He said in his daughter's kindergarten, they have a listing for what their mom and dad do. One daughter said their dad falls down a lot while the other said he always gets back up. Dreamer said that's what life is about, falling down and getting back up. He said he is proof that you can live your dreams as he did it in ECW and WWE. He told everyone to be good to each other and to always get back up. He took his daughters from the front row and carried them to the back, then waved goodbye from the stage. The crowd chanted ECW and "Thank you Tommy". A really nice, classy exit.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Dec 30, 2009)

:headbangin:a real class act. I hope some of the newer "talent" in the back took notes. 

I'm going to miss him...:wah:


...I wonder who's going to co-host "History of ECW" with Joey Styles now?


----------

